# 2 gallon bucket spacing?



## hydrochloride (Mar 15, 2009)

I am just curious to see how close I can get my buckets without my plants retarding their neighbors. I have a limited space and would like to use up every inch if possible. I currently have left about 15 inches between each pot. I am planning to let each plant get 3 feet in actual growth before inducing. My strain is Hindu Kush. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## clowd-9 (Mar 15, 2009)

i didnt know you could grow that large of plant in a 2 gallon container????     just how large can they get in a 2 gal.?


----------



## phatpharmer (Mar 15, 2009)

The rule of thumb I follow is 1 plant per sq/ft, I use 1 gallon pots and start flowering at 12-18 inches and they finish at about 3 feet! So a 2 gallon pot I would think you can get a plant 4 to 6 ft, It also depends on the strain your growin a sativa stretches more than an Indica so with limited space most peeps go with Indica!


----------



## Hick (Mar 15, 2009)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> The rule of thumb I follow is 1 plant per sq/ft, I use 1 gallon pots and start flowering at 12-18 inches and they finish at about 3 feet! So a 2 gallon pot I would think you can get a plant 4 to 6 ft, It also depends on the strain your growin a sativa stretches more than an Indica so with limited space most peeps go with Indica!



there is also a "rule of thumb" concerning size of pots and height.. "1 gallon of medium for every 1 foot of growth"...
3 gallon/3 ft...


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 15, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> there is also a "rule of thumb" concerning size of pots and height.. "1 gallon of medium for every 1 foot of growth"...
> 3 gallon/3 ft...



Thats the one im familiar with.


----------



## phatpharmer (Mar 15, 2009)

All my C99 average 3ft and I got them in 1 gallon containers so three ft in a 1 gal cotainer can be done! If you want to see a pic go to my thread in "growing Indoors" its called "last look at my ladies" and you'll see a few pics of my girls at 3 ft! And if you want I'll post a couple pics of my moms there all between 3 and 3.5 ft tall, so I no that it can be done but to he his own I guess! Goodluck on the grow!

                                               Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## Hick (Mar 15, 2009)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> All my C99 average 3ft and I got them in 1 gallon containers so three ft in a 1 gal cotainer can be done! If you want to see a pic go to my thread in "growing Indoors" its called "last look at my ladies" and you'll see a few pics of my girls at 3 ft! And if you want I'll post a couple pics of my moms there all between 3 and 3.5 ft tall, so I no that it can be done but to he his own I guess! Goodluck on the grow!
> 
> Phatpharmer:hubba:



..noone said "it couldn't be done".. but I'll bet you my dollar to your donut, that a 3 gallon pot would improve your plants yield.  
If you look around here, you'll find ppl that have grown plants in a shot glass, a thimble, and a few other "micro" containers. ..BUT.. the _rule of thumb_  still applies and is relevant. _1 gallon for every 1 foot_...


----------



## hydrochloride (Mar 15, 2009)

I am more curious about the space required around each pot, keeping them as close as possible would allow me to fit more per square foot. I am sure it depends a bit on the strain and how bushy they are, but I am unsure of minimum requirements. I am thinking of shortening the distance between each pot, and just do not want to have to go back and respace them. So does anyone know how close a plant can be to its neighbor?  Thanks


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Mar 15, 2009)

dude, let me give you some advice.

ditch the 2gallon buckets and use 5gallons.  talking from experience.

the 2 gallon buckets will hold about 1.5 gallons of water when used.
as your plants grow.  you'll be adding water/nute/ph adjustments 2x a day.
with multiple buckets its a SERIOUS pain in the ASH.  believe me.
save yourself the headache.

goodluck


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 15, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> there is also a "rule of thumb" concerning size of pots and height.. "1 gallon of medium for every 1 foot of growth"...
> 3 gallon/3 ft...


 
This is VERY true with most methods, Especially soil.... However, this rule can be bent or even broken in some cases with some hydroponic methods.

I have not seen in the thread on what exact method you are using.  If you are DWC, then  you should really upgrade to 5 G buckets like said above..... the maintenance involved with a small buckets DWC can be a PITA!!!....

Only a couple methods can be used with smaller root growths to make bigger plants... one method is a drip system....  with that all your space in the container can be used for roots while water is dripped down through the root mass and then drained off..... another would be aeroponics, root mass hanging there and then being sprayed with nute solution.....  still need some extra space for the spraying action though.......


Hope this helps and please give us some more info.


----------



## hydrochloride (Mar 16, 2009)

The system that I have is Ebb and grow. It is expandable up to 48 2 gallon pots with a 55 gallon drum and a control bucket that has switches that turn on and off the pumps when full or empty. I am only with 12 pots hooked up and ten plants in system. If I were to switch to larger pots, I would have to modify the control bucket. I am limited on space also, because the room I have with this system is my flowering room. I have a place to keep clones but I am not sure where I am going to put them during the next stage while my beauties flower. I imagine this is a large issue for a lot of people. I need to space my preflowering plants as closely as possible on a different system in a seperate space. I am thinking of splitting the room up a bit and that is why I need to find out how close they can live to eachother, and I am looking unsure on which system to use until I can put them into the flowering space. IDo I need to stay hydro on both system? I think it would be a mess to have to put dirt into my hydorton.Thanks


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm a little lost... why wouldn't you just move them as needed while they are growing? I mean are you bolting them to the floor, or what? I'm constantly moving mine around, turning them, repositioning them, back, forth, left, right... if you have a nice light source above them than they can be pretty close together without any problems... you will figure it out as they grow.

What you're asking is kind of like- what size of shoe should I buy for my baby that will fit him when hes 10... I don't know! hahaha

Awww :stoned: good night


----------



## Hick (Mar 16, 2009)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> This is VERY true with most methods, Especially soil.... However, this rule can be bent or even broken in some cases with some hydroponic methods.
> 
> I have not seen in the thread on what exact method you are using.  If you are DWC, then  you should really upgrade to 5 G buckets like said above..... the maintenance involved with a small buckets DWC can be a PITA!!!....
> 
> ...



My bad!.... I should keep my nose outta' the hydro section     My comments were directed strictly toward 'dirt' growing. ..I can't even make one of those fancy pants, hydro  cloners work for me...


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 16, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> My bad!.... I should keep my nose outta' the hydro section  My comments were directed strictly toward 'dirt' growing. ..I can't even make one of those fancy pants, hydro cloners work for me...


 
No worries Hick  ..


Hydro cloner.... water, bubbles, 10-14 days 8)....


----------

